# Starting a camping related shop



## shawnB (Dec 31, 2021)

Hey there so i am planning to start a shop for only camping equipment. So i was searching for some camping equipment wholesale suppliers, if you guys know one of them please to mention them , it would be great. And could anyone suggest me some names? I am planning to open my shop in February 2022. Also i want to make some signage, So could any one tell me where can i find some decent cost efficient signage company?


----------



## travis.farmer (Jun 26, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!
I moved your post to a more appropriate board. I hope you don't mind.
not sure of any answers to your questions, but once you get up and running, you may consider becoming a vendor here: Grow Your Business

just be sure and check out the advertising rules: CamperCommunity.com Advertising Rules
as a paid vendor, you are able to promote your business (free business listings are not allowed to promote)


----------



## Neyolucas (Dec 17, 2021)

shawnB said:


> Hey there so i am planning to start a shop for only camping equipment. So i was searching for some camping equipment wholesale suppliers, if you guys know one of them please to mention them , it would be great. And could anyone suggest me some names? I am planning to open my shop in February 2022. Also i want to make some signage, So could any one tell me where can i find some decent cost efficient signage company?


Well, I could help you with the signage problem. I have a cafe and recently upgraded my signage. So I can suggest to you a good signage company from my experience. Also, keep in mind that you have to be very careful when choosing the design and type of signage cause a good signboard could get you more customers while a bad signboard could lose you some. .


----------

